# Pike Livebearer - Belonasox



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

If you're not famiiar with this fish and like predators this is just the thing. These are no guppys and one look at a 9" female eliminates any livebearer jokes. These fish have a large mouth full of neddle like teeth and once they grab something it is all over. They are shaped like a missile and move with the speed and accuracy of one. When I add the rosy reds, the Pike Livebearers come flying out of nowhere and all you see is them carrying off the victim / prey animal back into cover. It is kind of like body snatchers. They turn the fish so it is facing the inside of the mouth and swollow. They will actually swim around with half a fish hanging from their mouth swollowing more as they digest. If feed consistently, they will only eat their fill and then pick off additional victims in the coming days. AWSOME!*


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Where did you get them? I've been searching for then for years and couldn't even find a suggestion on who has them, but nice job getting them! Do they live up to the hype I've heard?


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I got them from a contact in FL. Yes they live up to the hype. P.m. me and I'll touch base when she drops again.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

WOW. It's like a platy on steroids, Very cool. I'd love to see a video of them!


----------

